# Fish in checked baggage



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm flying to Toronto for work and planning on bringing some fish back. Will they be ok in my
checked baggage bagged up? I'm concerned about temperature and pressure. They will be in
bags ( I do have some of those breathable bags if those are better) in a styrofoam container
in my suitcase. Wish I could bring them in my carry on..


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking that living creatures in your suitcase is a big no-no. Phone whatever airline you're flying on & ask them.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

They will need a heat pack of some sort IMO. I used the ones you buy for your hands/feet from canadian tire when I brought back fish from Calgary last week. They worked great. The only problem I see is the fish will get thrashed around from the baggage handlers. This may or may not effect the fish but I dont think they will like really like it. Other than that I dont see why it wouldnt work


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

According to the water volume restriction for hand carry, I don't think you can.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've placed bottles of wine into my checked luggage before so I don't think its about liquid volume. That being said, I think I was fortunate the bottles survived the baggage handling. I can't imagine a fish bag surviving. Besides I expect there to be some regulation about putting live animals into your luggage. Probably won't make it past their scans.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

I did call and spent 45 mins on the phone being transferred between departments. Never did get an answer. Obviously I'd pack them well. 
think a plastic cooler would be better than a styrofoam one? I may have to bring a sacrificial danio on the trip over. Last call for super red Plecos. Anyone?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I say go for it. They hardly pay attention to province to province flights. From what I've heard lol. Plastic would be better than styrofoam. Bring a bunch of danios on the way there to see the survival rate. Also check to see if the store in ontario uses oxygen to fill the bags. Another good idea would be to bring your own plastic plant scraps. Add a small portion to each bag. It provides comfort for fish. The store in calgary did this for me and itthink its a good idea.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have considered this as well, but never implemented it. Was always wondering about the lack of pressure at 30,000 ft. I would think the air or O2 in the bag would expand a lot. Maybe break the bag. I just don't know. However, I would put the bag into a styrofoam cooler with a heat pack and put a lot of clothes and/or bubble wrap around the cooler.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

you could pack the fish separately from your baggage, put the styrofoam container (with the bagged fish, I assume with O2) in a well fitting cardboard box, label it as live fish, and put on the flight as a piece of luggage, you may have to pay for an extra piece, depends on your ticket, the airlines handle live fish shipped like this every day. The heat source is a good idea, just not right against one of the bags.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't try that with air cAnada. I tried to kelowna. Thru wouldn't allow it as bGgage. Said if it spilled it would drip on the fuselage. Short out the plane...crash. Lol. 
Also pretty cold up there this time of year.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

would they survive in water bottles with limited water? Probably more spill proof than a bag. I'm pretty sure
I don't want to go down in a ball of flame.. white knuckle flyer at the best of times ! I think I'll pack the bags/bottles
in a styrofoam box loaded with towels to mop up any potential spillage. Pack that in a cardboard box and surround it
with clothing in my suitcase. I may borrow a temperature recorder from work and put it in my luggage just to check
out the lows on the way there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If a litre of fw can bring down an airliner in crashing flames, then Boeing needs to seriously rethink its designs.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

I recommend just shipping it properly. Avoid the hassle and potential problems at the airport. I fly for an airline here in Vancouver and I've seen bags with wine bottles in them cracked open and dripping everywhere. Baggage handlers could care less if you have a bag of fish in your checked bag. You're going to put your livestock through a lot of stress doing it that way.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I carry wine bottles in my luggage all the time, no problem. I asked about live fish in my checked luggage when I was in Asia and was told it is up to the individual airline. Korean Air said no.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

On a separate note, if you do decide to go through with it make sure you have anything you will need for the first day or so of your trip in a carry on. I believe they scan your luggage again when it is going through baggage handling and if they don't like what they see they will search it which could cause a delay in your luggage being loaded on the plane. They "lost" my luggage once but when I got it back there was a tag inside saying that they had searched it which probably caused it not to be on the plane.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

well I smuggled a bunch of booze aboard a cruise ship a month ago in shampoo bottles so I'm practically a pro at this.
I'll pack the fish up like fine china and keep my fingers crossed. I'd love to be able to just bring a box with the fish packed in it to the airport but I'm afraid they'll turn it down. Unfortunately the airline customer service couldn't tell me if that was ok.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Why not just ship the fish to yourself? You at least have some guarantee that way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I think shipping the fish to yourself is a much better option, too. But it is up to you of course.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I say unless you are trying to get something that is very rare and or way cheaper there then here it is just not worth the risk......


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Just ship,the damn things on Westjet cargo. 
Probably run you around $80
Is it really worth the risk?
Use some common sense. 
My 2¢


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to take airplane very frequently(both domestic lines and international lines).. I personally think it's not worth it as whatever fish you want to bring may not survive ( especially if it is senstive fish and from toronto 5 and half hours flight time without any delay) unless it is professionally packed and properly handled. we are talking about high altitude with extreme cold for 6 hours. Besides, if you get red flagged for whatever the reason, your future flight will be more hassle and difficult. JMO.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

We'll let us know how it goes. West jet cargo you have to have an account to ship now. Can't ship without.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> Just ship,the damn things on Westjet cargo.
> Probably run you around $80
> Is it really worth the risk?
> Use some common sense.
> My 2¢


Common sense is so Rare that it should be classified as a Super Power.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I once brought a handful of fish and shrimps over from Hong Kong before (before the new import regulations). Aside from two dead fan shrimps everything else survived. You'll want to get some breathable fish bags and double bag the fish then wrap in newspaper. Place them in a Styrofoam box with a few heat bags then tape shut. 

I think your biggest problem would probably be customs or laws rather than fish survivability.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

April said:


> We'll let us know how it goes. West jet cargo you have to have an account to ship now. Can't ship without.


Is that something new?
Shipped fish on Westjet in the spring to Calgary, didn't have an account. 
Just called reserved the space and showed up with the box of fish. 
No account and no problems, very hassle free.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Just checked their website if you go to Westjet cargo FAQ https://cargo.westjet.com/ProductsAndServices.aspx?Shortcut=ShippingGuidelines#a11
And if you look at number 11 it states you do NOT need an account to ship with them

"11. Do I need to have an account to ship with WestJet Cargo?
You do not need to have an account to ship with WestJet Cargo."


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Unless they are super rare fish that you just can't get locally, I'm wondering why bother?

By the time you add up all the added expenses, the hassle, the stress, etc. I personally would just skip it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting..that's either an old site or they relaxed it. As a couple of years ago I went to shop and thrn said new rules must have an account or known shipper. I had to apply for an account.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

April maybe a couple of years ago you needed an account. 
Their website is up to date I'm sure. 
As I said I shipped a box of plecos in the spring and I just had to call ahead and reserve space. 
Showed up at least 2 hours before the flight and dropped them off.
Couldn't be easier.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

non-account holder 
suggest to inspection as you are not a register transhipper.
suggest to be charge a fee for inspection.
3 hours before flight in case you needed to be inspect.
they will open the box when they inspect your box, usually this is done after you drop off your box so it is up to them to close your box properly.
lastly, a bit higher fee than account holder as account holder has a better rate.

THat is for WestJet. There are still other airlines which will not take in any cargo if you are not an account holder.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I would not try to bring the fish/bag on board without letting the airline know.

Getting on a Travel Blacklist is not something anyone wants.

It would make any future travel and border crossing difficult.

YMMV


----------

